# I hate meijers!



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> See mine says Migratory Bird Hunter Yes 004
> and 002


Me to.


Hate is a strong word for anything, especially when untimatly the consumer is the one that should know what they are purchasing. Being a Michigan head quartered company I support them whenever I can. Have not stepped foot in a Walmart in probably 5 years.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> See mine says Migratory Bird Hunter Yes 004
> and 002


Yep, X3


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Maybe the e-license is different ? That's where the number 005 came from.
Page 2 on the bottom

http://www.mdnr-elicense.com/Item/DisplayAllItems.aspx


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

wolverinefan said:


> It is Meijer, not Meijers. Sorry, just a pet peve...
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You say Potato...I say Potato...you say Tomato...I say Tomato....

I'm done now :evil:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Me to.
> 
> 
> Hate is a strong word for anything, especially when untimatly the consumer is the one that should know what they are purchasing. Being a Michigan head quartered company I support them whenever I can. Have not stepped foot in a Walmart in probably 5 years.


While I respect your opinion Gene, I get tired of this "only Michigan" or "only US" discussion.

Someone was ripping my wife recently because she recently bought a Hyundai Elantra...one of the highest rated automobiles, with outstanding gas mileage for its class, AND made in the US by US workers. :rant: Engineered/designed in Korea? Could be. But find me a product anymore that doesn't have some portion of its design or production in another country. Some...but few and far between.

Okay done ranting....:evil:

And I've called it Meijers too...LOCK ME UP...HEE HEE.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

ScavengerMan said:


> Walking out of anyplace without taking five seconds to verify all the proper licenses are in place is on the shoulders of the man in the mirror.


Yes. 

We hear a lot of "I told them to give me everything I need for duck hunting", or "I told them a public land tag, not private", or "i told them all species". Just take a minute and when you are signing it, check it over. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

thank you to the OP for this thread. I went and got mine at dicks yesterday. did the whole hip survey and what not, and boom 15 bucks. Granted I was flirting with the counter chick that was my age and pretty good looking :SHOCKED:, so I wasnt to concerned about the correct info :corkysm55 

But 15 bucks kept seeming to cheap but i couldn't place it at the time until your thread, So THANK YOU for helping me. Got everything I need now :coolgleam


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

casscityalum said:


> thank you to the OP for this thread. I went and got mine at dicks yesterday. did the whole hip survey and what not, and boom 15 bucks. Granted I was flirting with the counter chick that was my age and pretty good looking :SHOCKED:, so I wasnt to concerned about the correct info :corkysm55
> 
> But 15 bucks kept seeming to cheap but i couldn't place it at the time until your thread, So THANK YOU for helping me. Got everything I need now :coolgleam


Did you ask is she wanted to blow your goose call ?


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Bellyup said:


> Did you ask is she wanted to blow your goose call ?


Does she have any sisters?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Mike L said:


> Maybe the e-license is different ? That's where the number 005 came from.


005 is the Senior Citizen/Retiree HIP survey. Different options. Higher day options, lower kill options.

How many days did you hunt:

a) 20-30
b) 31-50
c) 51-60

How many birds
a) 0
b) 1-2
c) 3-4


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

just ducky said:


> While I respect your opinion Gene, I get tired of this "only Michigan" or "only US" discussion.
> 
> Someone was ripping my wife recently because she recently bought a Hyundai Elantra...one of the highest rated automobiles, with outstanding gas mileage for its class, AND made in the US by US workers. :rant: Engineered/designed in Korea? Could be. But find me a product anymore that doesn't have some portion of its design or production in another country. Some...but few and far between.
> 
> ...


Buying a bag of potato's at Meijer vs Walmart or any other out of state company, I'll pick Meijer.

Like most though, I'm a hypocrite since I don't shop at MC sports.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Buying a bag of potato's at Meijer vs Walmart or any other out of state company, I'll pick Meijer.
> 
> Like most though, I'm a hypocrite since I don't shop at MC sports.


Not disagreeing, partially because there's a Meijer about 3 miles away from me  But I do shop at Wally World on occasion. 

A relative preaches the "buy American" song to me all the time, and I don't necessarily disagree, but my response to him is always the same...define "American" for me. If you're talking 100% from Design/Engineering all the way to the delivery at the retail location, it's very hard to find something in today's global economy that meets that standard. There are some, but damn few. 

okay back to "hating" on Meijer*s* :evilsmile


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

just ducky said:


> While I respect your opinion Gene, I get tired of this "only Michigan" or "only US" discussion.
> 
> Someone was ripping my wife recently because she recently bought a Hyundai Elantra...one of the highest rated automobiles, with outstanding gas mileage for its class, AND made in the US by US workers. :rant: Engineered/designed in Korea? Could be. But find me a product anymore that doesn't have some portion of its design or production in another country. Some...but few and far between.
> 
> ...


Come on Ducky you can't find a Ford or a GM car better then that koren POS.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

I enjoy having the option of 24/7 at meijers

As others stated it's your responsibility to check you license


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

duckbuster2 said:


> Come on Ducky you can't find a Ford or a GM car better then that koren POS.


Yeah..yeah. I brought that one on :lol:

way off on a tangent here, but this is a pretty cool on-line tool I found. One of the many we used when researching new cars and where they are made. Take a look guys...you may be surprised at which cars, or which PARTS of cars (i.e. engine, tranny, etc) are made somewhere else. 

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/06/19/automobiles/20090619-auto-plants-4.html

So again I say..."define made in America" for me please


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

JD,

It would be nice to have all those profits stay in the US. Just saying....


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

PhilBernardi said:


> JD,
> 
> It would be nice to have all those profits stay in the US. Just saying....


so what your saying is you want me to buy a car from a US manufacturer who then takes that money I gave him and uses it to build a plant in mexico......vs......a car that was built and sold here and that company is building more and more plants here hiring more and more US people?

i would love to buy nothing more than american made product, but i can't for the life of me understand that "profits stay here" concept. do they?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

and between me and my company i work for have bought 250k worth of Chevy trucks in the last 2 years...I feel guilty for funding GM's exit to mexico and losing local jobs here.

So i keep buying but they keep moving the jobs out of country. Now all future buys will be from companies building plants and increasing employment of american workers. American made means crap to me anymore when talking automotive.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

I am puzzled by the buy American...


I would like to understand from an automotive view why people believe jobs are moving to ie Mexico.... Mich and several other US states are looking for automotive workers and are hiring like crazy.... those that believe we are still out sourcing to countries such as Mexico... the trade to Canada and Mexico has reversed.... 

do any people look at the products at Lowes / Meijer / Dicks / Cabelas / Jays / Home Depot / Sears etc and look at the labels....

how many farm implements are made in the US... jeans.... boots... the US auto companies are ranked in the top of their class for reliabilty... they are actually taking market share back from the companies like Toyota and Nissan..

as a side note if my company bought the truck of the year I would be very happy... even if it was designed / engineered and manufactured in the US...

SO....

back to the start of this thread...

it is good you don't play bingo because it would be a pain to dig out all three pieces of paper to show at every draw...


----------



## Burke78 (Dec 16, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

